# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  DT Getting Ready for NBA Playoffs

## Pete

Also for the Barons...

Wonder what Devon Tower will do?  Perhaps fire up the LED lights??

----------


## metro

Great post Pete. Can't wait!!

----------


## MDot

The Thunder banner on the Oklahoma Tower is new. Definately interested to see how that turns out. 

I'm excited to see this stuff once it all goes up simply because it means it's that time of year again.

----------


## HOT ROD

he^^ Yeah!!!

----------


## Pete

That banner on Oklahoma Tower is going to be HUGE!

Really great to see such a coordinated effort by a bunch of different downtown owners/entities.  There is lots to be said for the unifying power of pro sports franchise.

----------


## Jchaser405

I'm glad the Barons are getting some love for their accomplishments. Huge year for OKC!

----------


## Skyline

What nothing going up on First National Tower?

----------


## BDP

> What nothing going up on First National Tower?


Maybe a For Sale sign?

I kid.

They should just do blue and orange lights. That's cooler than any banner they could do, imo.

----------


## Bullbear

> Maybe a For Sale sign?
> 
> I kid.
> 
> They should just do blue and orange lights. That's cooler than any banner they could do, imo.



I agree some great lighting on the building would be awesome. the current lights however need replaced.. maybe in future "reno" they will get some great LED Color wash lights to change the top of the building with events and seasons.. I would love to see that

----------


## Pete

> Aren't the P180 lights all LED's?  Is it possible to change the spectrum of them?


Not sure if they went with LED's for the new street lights (I know this was discussed) but even if they did, I'm sure they bought single-color fixtures.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Personally, I think that banner on the Oklahoma Tower looks gawdy....

I thought FNC just recently got new lights??  They rotate different colors as I've seen the tower lit in blue on the corners...

----------


## Bellaboo

> Personally, I think that banner on the Oklahoma Tower looks gawdy....


I doubt they cover the windows (and the vent) on the Oklahoma Tower. This banner has no deminsions on it like the others. Probably someone playing around.

----------


## MDot

> I doubt they cover the windows (and the vent) on the Oklahoma Tower. This banner has no deminsions on it like the others. Probably someone playing around.


If it does cover the windows, I would hate to be working in one of the offices that is covered.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I doubt they cover the windows (and the vent) on the Oklahoma Tower. This banner has no deminsions on it like the others. Probably someone playing around.


it does they just were not printed on the pic ... 144' by 180'

----------


## Pete

I believe the Thunder actually pay for the banners.

I guess Chase wasn't interested.

----------


## Urbanized

The banners covering windows are most likely similar to what is on bus wraps; you can see out but not in. When you're on the inside looking out it's like looking through a screened window. ACM@UCO had banners like this since inception covering the 4th floor windows. Though they recently replaced with more permanent signage on the brick on a couple of facades, the window-covering banner is still in place on the north facade. Looks fine from the inside.

----------


## BDP

> I guess Chase wasn't interested.


From what I've heard, it would have to be a banner of James Cotter himself for it to be considered. ; )

----------


## HOT ROD

i remember during the 2010 Olympics, Vancouver had many skyscrapers wrapped. Of course, this is far more expensive than banners; so it depends on if OKC will get wraps or banners.

it would be a bit difficult to wrap Chase Tower due to all of the white beams that go up the entire building. Leadership and Oklahoma Tower are OBVIOUSLY the easiest to wrap.

Judging from the renderings, it looks like OKC will just get banners this time. But hopefully, as OKC Thunder continues to make the playoffs we can see a wrap or two for OK tower and Leadership.

I totally agree about the lighting of FNC, they should change colours of the lights and I'd like to see the beacon come back too. ... On that note, why isn't Sandridge required to have aviation market beacons on top? It sure would add to the skyline without them lighting their building IMO, as the beacons would at least help one identify the otherwise dark skyscraper. Ditto that for City Place and Leadership.

----------


## HOT ROD

it IS great to see both of OKC's pro teams getting to the playoffs, and some LOVE. Although it is interesting that the Barons are getting banners on city owned buildings while Thunder's banners are on private towers. ...

----------


## Bellaboo

> I believe the Thunder actually pay for the banners.
> 
> I guess Chase wasn't interested.


The playoff banners from the Cox Center are recycled by the Thunder in the summer. I bought several of these this past fall. They cut the material to make a pretty cool laptop carrying bag. They sell these for $5.00 each at the Thunder store. These are some kind of vinyl, but look great with the different print patterns. They sow a small 'property of the OKC Thunder' patch on the corner of the case, with the recycled symbol. I bought 5 of them and gave away as Christmas gifts.

----------


## Spartan

How do we lose to Cleveland while the city is gearing up downtown to get it ready for a deep run into the playoffs?

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

> How do we lose to Cleveland while the city is gearing up downtown to get it ready for a deep run into the playoffs?


The same way that Michael Jordan and the Bulls didn't win every single game they played.

Every team has off days. And it looked like we didn't care or have energy from the start.

----------


## kevinpate

> The playoff banners from the Cox Center are recycled by the Thunder in the summer. I bought several of these this past fall. They cut the material to make a pretty cool laptop carrying bag. They sell these for $5.00 each at the Thunder store. These are some kind of vinyl, but look great with the different print patterns. They sow a small 'property of the OKC Thunder' patch on the corner of the case, with the recycled symbol. I bought 5 of them and gave away as Christmas gifts.


Dinna know that.  Cute lil' novelty gift idea.

----------


## metro

> The same way that Michael Jordan and the Bulls didn't win every single game they played.
> 
> Every team has off days. And it looked like we didn't care or have energy from the start.


Well said.

----------


## HOT ROD

it still sucks to lose to Cleveland, AT HOME.

I love my hometown and absolutely love the THUNDER, but I get so sick and tired of the team not being consistent. To me, it just fuels the fire of the talking heads who already consistently try to AVOID anything positive about OKC and/or the Thunder. They are always quick to tout off 'chicago or miami' being the best in the NBA, best record in the NBA, and their games (along with those of Boston and LA). But when OKC actually IS the best or HAD the best home record, well - that didn't get a mention or if it did it was a secondary thought during the middle of a game (not before). Also, I noticed they are rather reluctant to promote OKC games (case in point, Monday's Dallas game didn't show up on the Friday, Saturday, nor Sunday NBA televised banner that they like to put up to showcase games of the week).

While I get sick of the talking heads and the behaviour of national broadcasters generally against OKC, our team (and to some degree, city) don't help the situation. If OKC would win consistently (and particularly, beat the teams we are supposed to instead of coming to the game lacking interest), then OKC would have the best record by far, the best home and away records, and that would FORCE the media to not only discuss OKC in a positive light but they would be forced to promote the best team (and not say anything particularly bad about it in the process. ...). Again, it seems as we shoot ourself in the foot and HELP them avoid OKC.

I wish Brooks and Co would have OKC living up to their potential. They are one of the youngest, fresh teams and now have playoff experience to win close games. Work on correcting the mistakes, as I have yet to see a 'perfectly played OKC game' this year. OKC wins, when one of Durant, Westbrook, or Harden has a big night. We don't win due to an offensive strategy (like triangle, pick-n-roll, or whatever half court offense), we win because the guy on isolation has a big night. In this regard, BARF-ley is correct and it is difficult to hear this when OKC has the best record (and has consistently been in at least the top 3 all season). 

There was NO REASON for OKC to lose against CLE. They had a day off before, and were HOME. KD was disappointed, but channel that into getting a real offense!!! How about working a seamless offense where people rotate, we work the clock, and we move the ball inside and out, to try to get a good looking shot. Take the shot and get ready for the offensive board and PUTBACK!!! This is what Brooks should be coaching, instead of KD,Westbrook,Harden isolation plays while Perkins stands miles away looking all pissed  and can't get a rebound or shoot the damn ball. .... I get so sick of the 'chunk it up and hope it goes in' jumpers that OKC does, play some darn ball.. ... Otherwise, I don't see us legitimately getting past Chicago or Miami, which is a darn shame since OKC really is the best team in the NBA.

you guys are making $ now, and Im so sick of our mistakes proving the idiot talking heads right. sorry for the rant, but I think it needed to be said. ...

----------


## dcsooner

> it still sucks to lose to Cleveland, AT HOME.
> 
> I love my hometown and absolutely love the THUNDER, but I get so sick and tired of the team not being consistent. To me, it just fuels the fire of the talking heads who already consistently try to AVOID anything positive about OKC and/or the Thunder. They are always quick to tout off 'chicago or miami' being the best in the NBA, best record in the NBA, and their games (along with those of Boston and LA). But when OKC actually IS the best or HAD the best home record, well - that didn't get a mention or if it did it was a secondary thought during the middle of a game (not before). Also, I noticed they are rather reluctant to promote OKC games (case in point, Monday's Dallas game didn't show up on the Friday, Saturday, nor Sunday NBA televised banner that they like to put up to showcase games of the week).
> 
> While I get sick of the talking heads and the behaviour of national broadcasters generally against OKC, our team (and to some degree, city) don't help the situation. If OKC would win consistently (and particularly, beat the teams we are supposed to instead of coming to the game lacking interest), then OKC would have the best record by far, the best home and away records, and that would FORCE the media to not only discuss OKC in a positive light but they would be forced to promote the best team (and not say anything particularly bad about it in the process. ...). Again, it seems as we shoot ourself in the foot and HELP them avoid OKC.
> 
> I wish Brooks and Co would have OKC living up to their potential. They are one of the youngest, fresh teams and now have playoff experience to win close games. Work on correcting the mistakes, as I have yet to see a 'perfectly played OKC game' this year. OKC wins, when one of Durant, Westbrook, or Harden has a big night. We don't win due to an offensive strategy (like triangle, pick-n-roll, or whatever half court offense), we win because the guy on isolation has a big night. In this regard, BARF-ley is correct and it is difficult to hear this when OKC has the best record (and has consistently been in at least the top 3 all season). 
> 
> There was NO REASON for OKC to lose against CLE. They had a day off before, and were HOME. KD was disappointed, but channel that into getting a real offense!!! How about working a seamless offense where people rotate, we work the clock, and we move the ball inside and out, to try to get a good looking shot. Take the shot and get ready for the offensive board and PUTBACK!!! This is what Brooks should be coaching, instead of KD,Westbrook,Harden isolation plays while Perkins stands miles away looking all pissed  and can't get a rebound or shoot the damn ball. .... I get so sick of the 'chunk it up and hope it goes in' jumpers that OKC does, play some darn ball.. ... Otherwise, I don't see us legitimately getting past Chicago or Miami, which is a darn shame since OKC really is the best team in the NBA.
> ...


HR,
Some of what you say, I agree with like relying on outside shooting, not real offensive philosohpy,however the fact that the national media is not all over our jock is not troublesome to me, at least not yet. Boston, Miami, Chicago, LA have all WON championships and have a legacy of winning. Except for Miami all have won multiple championships, and have earned the respect of the league. We are up and coming but we have only won 1 div title, haven't won any championships  or even the conference> the regular season is great, but in the NBA what is done in the playoffs cements a teams lasting legacy

----------


## Snowman

> ... To me, it just fuels the fire of the talking heads who already consistently try to AVOID anything positive about OKC and/or the Thunder. ...





> While I get sick of the talking heads and the behaviour of national broadcasters generally against OKC, our team (and to some degree, city) don't help the situation.


The only thing you can expect the 'Talking Heads' to ever be kind to is large media markets. To the national broadcasters we are the least important audience in the league for them to packaging their product for.

----------


## HOT ROD

I agree, but in all fairness - those championship teams from before are not the same Boston, Miami, Chicago, and LA that we have today. Yet the media are all over their jock at the expense of OKC. Even Dallas is complaining.

As I said, we don't help ourselves with our ONLY offense - isolation for the guy with the hot hand, who chunks up a prayer all of the time. Again, I prefer this methodology to be a last resort offense when the opposing team has diffused our NORMAL standard offensive rotation. Instead, OKC is depending on the talent way too much and letting coaching (hence offense/defense rotation) off the hook. OKC wins because we have by far the best talented team in the NBA - this is something the talking heads should be saying and OKC should be getting press for it. But instead, we get negatives because we DONT have an offense AND we are inconsisten with our isolation/hot hand; and rightfully so (as nobody could expect even Michael Jordan to show up every game; even though he did. ...)

I think we need to pressure Brooks and Co to implement a standard rotation for offense (and defense) that is the staple of our game. If that breaks down or is diffused by the competition, THEN we break out into the isolation and find the hot hand. THAT is a championship team regardless of talent, but if OKC implemented it then we would be certain to win multiple titles without having our talent tired and/or hurt.

----------


## HOT ROD

I dont buy the large market argument, as the heads love Portland, Sacramento, Denver, and Indiana. AND memphis.

Nope, I chalk it up to OKC not living to our potential of effeciently using our talent and relying on isolation; thereby being inconsistent and therefore losing to teams we shouldn't (see 5 losses we've had so far).

----------


## Thundercitizen

Lack of focus.  The young guys are still growing up...rapidly. Discover another gear, then learn how to use it. They should be something like 35-5.  When you're at the top, they love to find your weaknesses and tear your down.

----------


## HOT ROD

I agree citizen, Im just saying WE as a team/city can get the offensive/coaching focus that memphis/denver seem to have - and would them be HUGELY successful so much that the talking heads would have NO CHOICE but to tout OKC instead of finding a way to 'dismiss' us.

----------


## jn1780

> Also for the Barons...
> 
> Wonder what Devon Tower will do?  Perhaps fire up the LED lights??


Let one of those two guys who parachuted off the tower dress up in the Rumble outfit and have them do it again. LOL

----------


## dankrutka

Does anyone in here realize that we are pretty much in a tie for the best winning percentage in the NBA? What consistency are you tallking about?!? Thunder fans are already turning into OU football fans... never happy. 

(And trust me, I know the Thunder has some flaws, but there are so many ridiculous comments above...)

----------


## dankrutka

> I agree citizen, Im just saying WE as a team/city can get the offensive/coaching focus that memphis/denver seem to have - and would them be HUGELY successful so much that the talking heads would have NO CHOICE but to tout OKC instead of finding a way to 'dismiss' us.


WOW. Do you even follow the NBA?!? The biggest problems with these two teams IS THEIR LACK OF CONSISTENCY (look at their records). STEP. AWAY. FROM. THE. KEYBOARD.

----------


## Spartan

> Let one of those two guys who parachuted off the tower dress up in the Rumble outfit and have them do it again. LOL


+100

----------


## metro

Wow. Can we keep this back to DT businesses supporting the team for playoffs and keep the on court drama in the sports section?

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

Hot Rod: Are you an OSU or OU fan?

----------


## HOT ROD

haha lol. Im a diehard OU fan.

----------


## Bullbear

I don't get the complaints about the team. no team wins them all and we still have a great season and record going so why complain.. as far as other teams getting more coverage a lot of that has to do with BRAND. Those teams have built a brand with history behind it. We are still a new brand but up and coming and it takes some time. regardless of our record we wont get the instant respect because of our lack of brand recognition.

----------


## jn1780

Isn't one of the reasons playoffs are a played in a series is because teams are rarely consistent? Maybe I'm way off base here.

 I'll settle for a little bit of inconsistency rather than having a team at their peak if it means I can look forward to an even better team next year. Once your at your peak there's nowhere else to go but down. lol

----------


## Drake

Good lord. This thread has gotten off topic.

Pressure Scoot Brooks into seeing the rotation you want to see? Seriously?

This is the NBA. ANYBODY can win. That Cleveland team has gone into Denver, OKC & Houston and won in the last week. Relax man. We are at the top of the NBA.

All that being said I like the stuff they are doing downtown

----------


## SoonerBoy18

I have always fantasized about the Devon tower saying "Lets Go Thunder" in blue LED lighting across the top lol but thats impossible. But I really would louve to see the Chase tower with a banner similer to the Oklahoma tower

----------


## dankrutka

> I have always fantasized about the Devon tower saying "Lets Go Thunder" in blue LED lighting across the top lol but thats impossible. But I really would louve to see the Chase tower with a banner similer to the Oklahoma tower


Why is that impossible? It is my understanding that it will be able to stuff like that on the crowns. No?

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

> haha lol. Im a diehard OU fan.


This explains it.

OU fans are the most spoiled fanbase in the country. They've completely dominated the Big 12 (in football) since 2000 and yet their fans still complain about everything. This sucks because now we have to put up with those fans cheering for the Thunder too. Just relax. We have the best or second best record in the league. Also, it's basketball. Upsets happen. A lot actually (March Madness anyone?). There's a reason you play a series instead of just one game in the playoffs.

Also, we don't have our best defensive player (Sefolosha) and our back up point guard is out for the season. I'm surprised we still have one of the best records in the league with these two guys out.

If fans are complaining now...... good lord. It is going to be miserable putting up with these kinds of fans whenever Durant, Westbrook, etc aren't here anymore and we're under .500 and not going to the playoffs.

----------


## Bullbear

> I have always fantasized about the Devon tower saying "Lets Go Thunder" in blue LED lighting across the top lol but thats impossible. But I really would louve to see the Chase tower with a banner similer to the Oklahoma tower


  Not impossible at all. pretty probable actually. The LED systems in buildings these days are able to scroll messages and graphics. two different buildings in Downtown Dallas do this for Mavs Games. So cross your fingers.

----------


## G.Walker

it would be cool if Sandridge Tower or Chase Tower did some banners with images of the players, like this:

----------


## dankrutka

I don't think we should put banners of Clippers players on our buildings.  :Wink:

----------


## Bellaboo

> I don't think we should put banners of Clippers players on our buildings.


ha ha ...

----------


## Just the facts

> I don't think we should put banners of Clippers players on our buildings.



2 of those 3 played home games in Oklahoma City.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> 2 of those 3 played home games in Oklahoma City.


only 1 of the 3 ever played a HOME game in OKC

----------


## OklahomaNick

> There was NO REASON for OKC to lose against CLE.


HotRod, you speak as if you were not an NBA fan before 2008, like MOST OKC new NBA Fans. Bad nights happen to even professionals.. You can't tell me that you have never had a bad day at work, or a day where you were not motivated. Just please don't be such an irrational fan that you EXPECT to win EVERY game. Yes they should have beat Cleveland, but they didnt. Now move on..

----------


## Just the facts

> only 1 of the 3 ever played a HOME game in OKC


You're right, my mistake - Blake Griffin is from OKC but he attended high school in Edmond.

----------


## BDP

> The same way that Michael Jordan and the Bulls didn't win every single game they played.


In fact, the Chicago Bulls team with the most wins EVER did not win every game (72) and one of those losses came against the Toronto Raptors who finished with THE WORST RECORD IN THE LEAGUE that year.

Yes, many here do need to begin to realize the difference between professional and college sports, especially the difference between it and college football, which is really the biggest anomaly in all of sports in that it plays the smallest ratio of games to the number of teams in the league, and the teams get to intentionally schedule games against inferior competition and do not have to play multiple games against the very best teams in order to win a championship. There is no form of competition that should ever be compared to college football in terms of competitive structure. It's really ridiculous when you think about it.

Also, this schedule is crazy and I have no idea how these guys can even want to play every game they do. Talk about burn out.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

> HotRod, you speak as if you were not an NBA fan before 2008, like MOST OKC new NBA Fans. Bad nights happen to even professionals.. You can't tell me that you have never had a bad day at work, or a day where you were not motivated. Just please don't be such an irrational fan that you EXPECT to win EVERY game. Yes they should have beat Cleveland, but they didnt. Now move on..


I am guilty, I was not a die hard NBA fan before 2008, My favorite team was the Lakers because my dad is a Laker fan as well, but when we got the Thunder, thats when I became an nba fan, so yes its hard to see the Thunder lose to teams like Cleveland, like many other Thunder fans, we dont take losing to well because we are use to winning. Like how OU fans gets ticked off once the sooners lose a game in football

----------


## SoonerBoy18

> Why is that impossible? It is my understanding that it will be able to stuff like that on the crowns. No?


I dont know how they would be able to pul it off but hopefully they can

----------


## SoonerBoy18

Even though we were not the first nba franchise to do the "blue outs, white outs, etc" but ever since we played the lakers in the 1st round, lots of nba teams started doing what OKC did by putting the same shirts in the seats, and I even notice the Atlanta fans were "copying" thunder fans by standing until the hawks make their first basket. So is it true when I say, No other NBA city supports their team more than Oklahoma City?

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

> Even though we were not the first nba franchise to do the "blue outs, white outs, etc" but ever since we played the lakers in the 1st round, lots of nba teams started doing what OKC did by putting the same shirts in the seats, and I even notice the Atlanta fans were "copying" thunder fans by standing until the hawks make their first basket. So is it true when I say, No other NBA city supports their team more than Oklahoma City?


I'm guessing you're pretty young. There are tons of teams who stand until the first basket is made. We did it when I was at OSU, which was before the Thunder got here, and they did it long before I was there.

----------


## BDP

> I'm guessing you're pretty young. There are tons of teams who stand until the first basket is made. We did it when I was at OSU, which was before the Thunder got here, and they did it long before I was there.


If you're talking college sports, then there are many teams who stand the whole game for much of the season. This generally depends on where the school seats their students and what kind of tradition they have.

Now, in the NBA, not so much.

----------


## jn1780

> Not impossible at all. pretty probable actually. The LED systems in buildings these days are able to scroll messages and graphics. two different buildings in Downtown Dallas do this for Mavs Games. So cross your fingers.


I don't really see how they can spell something out when all the LED's are lined up vertically in the "fins" sticking out from the cladding.

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

Have these LED's been illuminated yet? Are there any pics of them? I looked at the Tower thread but gave up after about 50 pages or so...

----------


## jn1780

> Have these LED's been illuminated yet? Are there any pics of them? I looked at the Tower thread but gave up after about 50 pages or so...


Yeah, there has been low power light tests several times over the past few months on various parts of the building.

----------


## Bellaboo

> I don't really see how they can spell something out when all the LED's are lined up vertically in the "fins" sticking out from the cladding.


The 3 triangles at the top are supposed to be 'LED' lit.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

> I'm guessing you're pretty young. There are tons of teams who stand until the first basket is made. We did it when I was at OSU, which was before the Thunder got here, and they did it long before I was there.


Yes, I'm 18 & No I was talking about NBA teams not college

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

> Yes, I'm 18 & No I was talking about NBA teams not college


Same thing really. Standing until the first basket is made is the same tradition no matter what level. Just because the Thunder do it doesn't mean we're the first fan base to do something.

----------


## HOT ROD

all of you who are defending the Thunder are missing my point. I have been an NBA fan longer than probably most everyone on this forum, because I have lived in an NBA city longer. And I am speaking of basketball fundamentals, something the Thunder lacks - and is constantly mentioned as a fault by Charles Barkley and others - and probably the ONLY thing I actually agree with him.

I know teams have an off night, but the Thunder seems to be quite consistent at it. Win big for a two-three game stretch then lose horribly to a low hanging team that they shouldn't, and at home. ... And as I said, even most games we win - it is by luck of talent (hot hand of the night) because our lack of fundamentals (lack of rotation, turnovers, ball-hogging, irresponsible passing, NO-floor spacing, catch-and-jack with 20 seconds left on the playclock, and can't rebound for the life of me-if my name is not Durant) is the ONLY thing holding this team back.

But it goes to show, that OKC settles for complacency; 2nd best. Just like my opinion of all of you defending how the Thunder play. Why try for better, when 'look at what we have'. There is a reason teams like boston, LA, and Chicago get press and it isn't the same reason that MIAMI does - it is because teams in those cities strive to be the best AT BASKETBALL from a fundamental level. OKC and MIAMI have the most talent by far; and MIAMI is getting the press because of its market and the 'annointment of King James'.

My being an OU fan has nothing to do with my constructive take on the Thunder, I am as die hard for both but absolutely hate it when the Thunder consistently self destruct relying on their only offense (isolation to the hot hand), which teams have figured out how to snuff out (by simply watching Thunder film). This is why OKC loses to teams they shouldn't and it is frustrating to me because if they had a rotation like that of Boston, they would be unbeatable given their talent and youth.

We should have learned from last year, that we need fundamentals and if we combine that with our talent and youth; we are unbeatable. See the Dallas series from the WEstern Playoffs if you need a refresher. (Dallas beat OKC because of our lack of fundamentals, likely attributed to youth. Once they figured out how to beat OKC's isolation - it was lights out, the party's over, no matter who had the hot hand of the night.) 

I'd like to see us learn from the past and develop offense and defense plays (emphasis on plural) to at least work the freaking clock once we discover our players aren't hitting their jumpers.

----------


## BoulderSooner

your grasp of "basketball fundamentals" is clearly lacking ....  and living in an NBA city doesn't make you a fan ... i have been a huge nba fan my entire life  sometimes living in or near nba cities (LA Boston DC Orlando Denver) and sometimes not .. 

the Thunder have the second best O in the NBA Miami is first ... why?  because we attack the rim and get to the line .......   we are in the top half on D ... what the thunder needs to improve on is effort on D   we can be a top 5 D team  (and are in the 4th Q fyi)  but we don't always lock in early ..... 

do we turn it over a little to much ... of course .. but I (and Brooks) wants his team to be on the attack mode 100% of the time ... that is when the Thunder are at their best ..

----------


## Bullbear

> all of you who are defending the Thunder are missing my point. I have been an NBA fan longer than probably most everyone on this forum, because I have lived in an NBA city longer. And I am speaking of basketball fundamentals, something the Thunder lacks - and is constantly mentioned as a fault by Charles Barkley and others - and probably the ONLY thing I actually agree with him.
> 
> I know teams have an off night, but the Thunder seems to be quite consistent at it. Win big for a two-three game stretch then lose horribly to a low hanging team that they shouldn't, and at home. ... And as I said, even most games we win - it is by luck of talent (hot hand of the night) because our lack of fundamentals (lack of rotation, turnovers, ball-hogging, irresponsible passing, NO-floor spacing, catch-and-jack with 20 seconds left on the playclock, and can't rebound for the life of me-if my name is not Durant) is the ONLY thing holding this team back.
> 
> But it goes to show, that OKC settles for complacency; 2nd best. Just like my opinion of all of you defending how the Thunder play. Why try for better, when 'look at what we have'. There is a reason teams like boston, LA, and Chicago get press and it isn't the same reason that MIAMI does - it is because teams in those cities strive to be the best AT BASKETBALL from a fundamental level. OKC and MIAMI have the most talent by far; and MIAMI is getting the press because of its market and the 'annointment of King James'.
> 
> My being an OU fan has nothing to do with my constructive take on the Thunder, I am as die hard for both but absolutely hate it when the Thunder consistently self destruct relying on their only offense (isolation to the hot hand), which teams have figured out how to snuff out (by simply watching Thunder film). This is why OKC loses to teams they shouldn't and it is frustrating to me because if they had a rotation like that of Boston, they would be unbeatable given their talent and youth.
> 
> We should have learned from last year, that we need fundamentals and if we combine that with our talent and youth; we are unbeatable. See the Dallas series from the WEstern Playoffs if you need a refresher. (Dallas beat OKC because of our lack of fundamentals, likely attributed to youth. Once they figured out how to beat OKC's isolation - it was lights out, the party's over, no matter who had the hot hand of the night.) 
> ...


a bit off topic for the reason this thread was developed.

----------


## BDP

> But it goes to show, that OKC settles for complacency; 2nd best.


Over reaction.

2nd best in NBA and currently best in the west only three years removed from a 23 win season. That's not complacency, it's the exact opposite. Appreciating that is not settling, it's 100% warranted.




> Win big for a two-three game stretch then lose horribly to a low hanging team that they shouldn't, and at home.


This just isn't true. They have lost only twice at home and Portland is not a low hanging team.




> Dallas beat OKC because of our lack of fundamentals, likely attributed to youth. Once they figured out how to beat OKC's isolation - it was lights out, the party's over, no matter who had the hot hand of the night.


Dallas must have forgotten what they figured out.




> Why try for better, when 'look at what we have'.


Who do you think isn't trying for better? That's all the team and the organization talk about, despite being amongst the leagues top 2 teams most of the year. If you can't see that they HAVE gotten better, then it's a lost cause. As for the fans or "the city", if you think that appreciating one of the best turnarounds in sports history isn't trying for better, then you will never be satisfied save for a true sports miracle like the 2000 Sooners. Good luck with that.

The reality is that if and when they do stop improving, then some bellyaching might be justified. Or maybe if they plateau for years without a championship, Dallas Mavericks style, then it will make sense to start questioning what they need to do differently to get better. But they ARE getting better and it's too bad that it seems the number of bitchers are growing in a positive relationship to their success. Thankfully, they are still vastly outnumber at the actual games.

----------


## Rover

> your grasp of "basketball fundamentals" is clearly lacking ....  and living in an NBA city doesn't make you a fan ... i have been a huge nba fan my entire life  sometimes living in or near nba cities (LA Boston DC Orlando Denver) and sometimes not .. 
> 
> the Thunder have the second best O in the NBA Miami is first ... why?  because we attack the rim and get to the line .......   we are in the top half on D ... what the thunder needs to improve on is effort on D   we can be a top 5 D team  (and are in the 4th Q fyi)  but we don't always lock in early ..... 
> 
> do we turn it over a little to much ... of course .. but I (and Brooks) wants his team to be on the attack mode 100% of the time ... that is when the Thunder are at their best ..


Plus, our 4th Q and "crunch time" defense stats are either best or second best in NBA.  Not time for panic yet.  Our pups are growing up, but still are pubs.  But, they are figuring it out.  Understanding what they are today and what they are growing into does not imply we are happy with their current deficiencies, btw.

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

Oh Hot Rod, you'll never get it. And yes, you being an OU football fan does have everything to do with it. You're overreacting after one loss just like OU fans do. It's one game. Chill. We've lost TWO games this year at home. TWO. 

Once again, we are missing two very important players for us right now. Unfortunately, we will only get one of those back this season. So we are not even at full strength. And our four best players are all under the age of 23. They would all be rookies (roughly)if they had played four years of college ball.

----------


## Bellaboo

Hot Rod -

How long have you been a fan  ?   I have been following for a long long time, before Lew Alcindor was drafted into the league.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

I hope they will do a "Orange out" during playoffs

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I hope they will do a "Orange out" during playoffs


lets hope not

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I hope they will do a "Orange out" during playoffs


I'm an OSU fan and I hope they don't.  No "Orange Out", no "Crimson OUt"...blue, white, OR yellow ONLY.

----------


## BDP

> You're overreacting after one loss just like OU fans do.


I'm an OU fan and I am not overreacting.

Also, if you're talking about college football, one loss IS a big deal. OSU fans should know that now. Where OU fans overreact is when they complain about "how" they won or by how much.

----------


## jn1780

> I'm an OU fan and I am not overreacting.
> 
> Also, if you're talking about college football, one loss IS a big deal. OSU fans should know that now. Where OU fans overreact is when they complain about "how" they won or by how much.


Not so much in basketball. Unless that game is played in March.  :Smile:

----------


## Bullbear

> I'm an OSU fan and I hope they don't.  No "Orange Out", no "Crimson OUt"...blue, white, OR yellow ONLY.



Why a Yellow out?.. Orange is a more prominent Thunder color than yellow.. i don't think he meant an ORANGE out because of OSU.. ( or I hope not I am an OSU fan and that is just silly ).. 
I think Blue and White are better choices.. actually had thought during a playoff they should do the sections alternation Blue then White.. would be a cool change

----------


## Thundercitizen

Navy blue out.

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

> I'm an OU fan and I am not overreacting.
> 
> Also, if you're talking about college football, one loss IS a big deal. OSU fans should know that now. Where OU fans overreact is when they complain about "how" they won or by how much.


You know what I meant. After one loss, many OU fans are starting the "fire Stoops" campaign. Even though he is the best coach OU has ever had, IMO.

----------


## MDot

> Navy blue out.


They did that last year against Denver in game 5 and Denver just happened to also be wearing their Navy Blue Alt Uniform.

----------


## MDot

> Why a Yellow out?.. Orange is a more prominent Thunder color than yellow.. i don't think he meant an ORANGE out because of OSU.. ( or I hope not I am an OSU fan and that is just silly ).. 
> I think Blue and White are better choices.. actually had thought during a playoff they should do the sections alternation Blue then White.. would be a cool change


I agree.

----------


## Pete

Permit just obtained by the Thunder to put a large banner on the Rock Island Plow building:

----------


## BoulderSooner

at least one side will look ok for a little while  

which body did they get it from pete??

----------


## Pete

Bricktown Urban Design Committee.

I should have said it's on their agenda for April 11th.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Why a Yellow out?.. Orange is a more prominent Thunder color than yellow.. i don't think he meant an ORANGE out because of OSU.. ( or I hope not I am an OSU fan and that is just silly ).. 
> I think Blue and White are better choices.. actually had thought during a playoff they should do the sections alternation Blue then White.. would be a cool change


Look at Thundercitizen's avatar...yellow looks good.  Plus I have an all yellow Thunder hat.  It works! ;-)

----------


## SoonerBoy18

I cant wait til ESPN/TNT do their aerial coverage, the announcers will be subject to say positive things about our great community other than what they are known to say about us

----------


## Snowman

> What?! Why? Lol, Orange is one of the Thunder's colors, I assume they chose it because of the Oklahoma State Cowboys, so I think it would be nice to see a orange out at least once.


In a press conference the orange color that chosen was stated as the exact middle hue between OU's and OSU's colors.

----------


## Thundercitizen

Use of the color orange was explained as a color that reflects an Oklahoma sunset.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> What?! Why? Lol, Orange is one of the Thunder's colors, I assume they chose it because of the Oklahoma State Cowboys, so I think it would be nice to see a orange out at least once.


Ok, well, just so you know, there's a little crimson in there too.  I don't want to wear crimson in a crimson out if I were at a playoff game just as much as a Sooner wouldn't want to wear orange.  That's why we have to use neutral colors so all of us can be happy.

----------


## Snowman

> Use of the color orange was explained as a color that reflects an Oklahoma sunset.


That was the yellow, which is why the yellow is only on one side of the logo

----------


## CCOKC

I wear blue to every game even if it is not a licensed Thunder product since usually I am coming straight from my office to the game.  But I have noticed a lot of people, especially women wearing orange with the blue lately.  Even KD's mom was wearing orange last night.  I think it looks pretty sharp when the two colors are worn together and was thinking of buying myself an orange cardie to wear to tomorrow's game over my thunder shirt.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

> The only thing you can expect the 'Talking Heads' to ever be kind to is large media markets. To the national broadcasters we are the least important audience in the league for them to packaging their product for.


That is NOT true, I actually love when games are played on ABC, ESPN, and TNT because I want to here what people are hearing around the U.S. this season, they have not made negative remarks about city, You constantly here the announcers say we have some of the loudest, supportive fan bases in the league. The only negative thing they say about us is our half court offense, and you know Charles Barkely will find anything to say about us and they all be true. Plus Chris Webber is rooting for us :-)

----------


## SoonerBoy18

I have seen one couple wear a orange thunder logo shirt at the Dallas game, it definitly made them stand out, I thought they looked awsome!

----------


## Jake

I'd like to see an "orange out" if the team is playing another team with a similar color scheme. For example, when the Thunder played Dallas last year, the hue of blue was almost identical to the Mavericks. Orange would have fit well in that instance. Now if they were to play the Spurs or Lakers this year, I say go with a "white out" or "blue out". Also, an orange out is cool in the sense that no other team does it, other than maybe the Phoenix Suns. But they probably won't even make the playoffs this year anyway. An "Orange Krush" vibe would be pretty cool!

----------


## HOT ROD

Downtown looks very good in tonight's game against PDX on ESPN. They finally have updated shots of downtown, including the T/O Devon Tower.

----------


## mugofbeer

Just saw that after-dark Bricktown Canal to Devon Tower pic.  Very nice!

----------


## ljbab728

> Just saw that after-dark Bricktown Canal to Devon Tower pic.  Very nice!


Agreed.  And you could tell it was very current.  The trees are still in bloom.

----------


## Thundercitizen

The old crosstown was still populated, though.

----------


## Double Edge

Ugh! I wonder if the city approved and permitted painted mural billboardish advertising in the skyline now?!?

----------


## metro

This is the 3rd year they've done this.......

----------


## Double Edge

It's the first time I've seen it. So it's temporary? How long? Just the one side or all the way around? 

Still have to wonder if this is approved and permitted by the city. You can't stick giant advertising just anywhere...for good reason.

----------


## Double Edge

Okie dokie...calling my councilman Monday to complain. I'm sure we have lots of Budweiser fans in the city too but I don't want their advertising in the skyline either.

----------


## betts

It's fabric.  It's "advertising" our city team - the one that gets Oklahoma City all the free publicity on national television a bunch of times a year.  The playoffs are watched all over the world, and we're lucky enough to be in them.  I love seeing the sign go up every year, and all the rest as well.

----------


## Spartan

I don't think this is a slippery slope that can easily be equated with insidious outdoor advertising. I think this is a simple matter of community pride.

----------


## Double Edge

I can understand that to a point, especially if this is a 30 day deal or something. 

Now... what are they going to do when another promoter wants to hang a giant banner like, lets say the Zoo amp wants to advertise Headbangers Ball, and at the same time, Remington park is having some affair, while another casino is having a poker championship so on. We've sold out enough of our architecture as it is. Are we going to become like a lot of other cities and allow the giant building size event advertising and if not, how are they going to justify letting this privately owned entity do so and others not?

----------


## Pete

This was done through the Downtown Design Review Committee.

If anybody applied for the things you mentioned (which is incredibly unlikely) I'm sure they would turn them down.

----------


## Double Edge

And justify it how? In a lawsuit?

----------


## Just the facts

Maybe Budweiser could do it but they would have to find a building owner that would let them do it first.

----------


## Pete

> And justify it how? In a lawsuit?


Do you really think one of the downtown building owners are going to apply for a permit for a huge banner to advertise a product?

There are standing regulations about this but the DDRC can make temporary exceptions, which they have done here.

I can't see how this represents any sort of real problem.

----------


## jn1780

Was this moved from another thread thread? The approval of these billboards is the whole point of this thread. Im sure your complaint will be filed in the trashcan. Silly argument of the day award goes to you.

----------


## Double Edge

> Maybe Budweiser could do it but they would have to find a building owner that would let them do it first.


Some of those buildings could probably generate more money in advertising than rent. When you can do both, why not?

----------


## Double Edge

> Do you really think one of the downtown building owners are going to apply for a permit for a huge banner to advertise a product?
> 
> There are standing regulations about this but the DDRC can make temporary exceptions, which they have done here.
> 
> I can't see how this represents any sort of real problem.


Again. Why wouldn't they when the precedent has been set? What is going to be the legal argument that some sports events are okay and other sports events aren't? Or other events aren't? etc.

A building owner didn't do this?



I know some people here haven't traveled but I think you have. You haven't seen this in other cities? BTW, I personally know some downtown building owners who would do that for a buck if they could.

----------


## Pete

They put all those Thunder banners up last year and I believe the year before without creating any problems.

I think everyone understands the difference between promotion a community-based sports team and advertising for a product.

----------


## Just the facts

How do you feel about the company names on the building DE?

----------


## Double Edge

Stand by and watch...I'll be back to remind you of this conversation.

----------


## Double Edge

> How do you feel about the company names on the building DE?


It is a longstanding convention to allow a facility to advertise in some manner the business contained therein. But there are regulations in every municipality of any size about how much, size, shape, location, flashing lights, illumination externally, internally etc., as there should be.

Advertising for other businesses is a complete different subject.

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

Is this guy serious?

It's not advertising, just showing community pride.

Good Lord.

----------


## catch22

Are we serious?

*a)* The city is not paying for it.
*b)* This is between two private entities agreeing to put up a banner on private property -- with private dollars.
*c)* This is temporary -- probably for 2 months at most.
*d)* The banners do not have profanity, nudity, mocking, or anything else one could deem inappropriate in such a high visibility location of our city.
*e)* The banners support a theme of civic pride the entire state, region, city, and downtown share (for the most part)

_Therefore . . ._ 

*f)* The city approved the variance 

_And in the past . . ._

*g)* we have not had any outcry the past 2 seasons these signs have been put up

_And looking forward . . ._

*h)* As long as a-e remain true, the city will continue to approve this and the public will be in general favor of this.

----------


## Easy180

> Okie dokie...calling my councilman Monday to complain. I'm sure we have lots of Budweiser fans in the city too but I don't want their advertising in the skyline either.


Sure he will get a good laugh from his co-workers after you hang up

----------


## Double Edge

> Sure he will get a good laugh from his co-workers after you hang up


I'm going to put it in a letter and I'm going to remind him of the BS the city put me through while restricting me to an 8' tall sign of less than 100 sq ft and not internally lit (god forbid). One located in front of my building advertising the business inside.

I'll keep a copy to remind him again when the other advertising banners start going up, along with reminding the Kool Aid drinkers here of what they have deemed acceptable for the city skyline.

Nope. The Thunder isn't a business. Not at all...

----------


## jn1780

Might as well attack small town businesses promoting their local highschool teams while your at it. We all know how much of a slippery slope that is.

----------


## Double Edge

> Might as well attack small town businesses promoting their local highschool teams while your at it. We all know how much of a slippery slope that is.


Right. All those Thunder players are public servants volunteering to play on the public owned team.

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

Is this real life?

----------


## Just the facts

It took DE a while but the truth finally came out.  He got denied for a sign and therefore thinks everyone else should be denied.  DE is going to soil himeself when he see the 17 giant 20'X30' banners of Thunder players hanging on the side of Chesapeake Arena.

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

> It took DE a while but the truth finally came out.  He got denied for a sign and therefore thinks everyone else should be denied.  DE is going to soil himeself when he see the 17 giant 20'X30' banners of Thunder players hanging on the side of Chesapeake Arena.


haha, yup. Not too mention the one on Oklahoma tower and the crosswalks. Someone is gonna be piiiiiiissed.

----------


## Double Edge

Wrong. I did not get denied a sign. I have been through the process more than once getting signs approved to know we have codes and to understand why... zoning, planning, city council etc. (As well as PUDs SPUDs and many building permits.) You want giant private advertising hanging above the city on the sides of buildings... fine, get ready to let every business do the same. Were I in the outdoor advertising business or the event promotion business I've be licking my chops over this.

----------


## betts

> Wrong. I did not get denied a sign. I have been through the process more than once getting signs approved to know we have codes and to understand why... zoning, planning, city council etc. You want giant private advertising hanging above the city on the sides of buildings... fine, get ready to let every business do the same. Were I in the outdoor advertising business or the event promotion business I've be licking my chops over this.


They've had three years to lick their chops and we haven't heard a thing.  I suspect most businesses in OKC are proud of the Thunder, are enjoying their success and don't see this as "advertising" or see any correlation to business practices.  Rather, it's a celebration of accomplishment that has given a lot of people a lot of enjoyment.

----------


## Spartan

I think Double Edge is missing the point. He seems to be arguing more against the over-hyping of professional sports in a culture that ravenously eats up sports idols but doesn't give academics, philosophers, artists, etc the same respect. I just got caught up on watching Portlandia, so I feel like I'm at one with this train of thought.

However, it completely overlooks the fact that the Thunder do have excellent community relations, unlike many pro teams, and right now OKC and Thunder pride are intrinsically combined. I don't think this is the place for a moralistic argument against the excesses of pro sports mania, when the Thunder are clearly one of the more heart-warming examples of that (everyone loves an underdog, especially when you can claim ties).

I don't think Budweiser is a good counterexample, but for instance, the Dutch feel very strongly about the Amstel beer brand, ergo Holland is plastered in Amstel advertising, and it does seem to border a little bit on community relations. Same with Coca Cola in Atlanta or Target in Minneapolis. In an economic sense, that's all pure advertising, even if it is still disguised in a way that also benefits community relations.

----------


## Just the facts

> Wrong. I did not get denied a sign. I have been through the process more than once getting signs approved to know we have codes and to understand why... zoning, planning, city council etc. (As well as PUDs SPUDs and many building permits.) You want giant private advertising hanging above the city on the sides of buildings... fine, get ready to let every business do the same. Were I in the outdoor advertising business or the event promotion business I've be licking my chops over this.


I know downtown has its own zoning standards that don't apply to the rest of the city so if someone came up with something that looked good and was appropriate on the side of a tall building I would probably support it.  In fact, I wish they would animate it and throw in some LED lights or neon.  I would also like to see someone do the 3D projection stuff on one of the buildings.

----------


## skanaly

That is incredible, very cool!

----------


## BDP

> This is between two private entities agreeing to put up a banner on private property -- with private dollars.


Well, that's kind of a stretch. There is a whole lot about the thunder that is far from private.

And I can't figure out if you don't like large outdoor advertising or you just don't like that you can't do it too. I can understand both arguments, but not really at the same time. Probably the best thing to do would be to ask the design review committee for your business's district for a variance. If you don't have a review committee in your district, then here's an opportunity to start one yourself.

In any event it would be very easy for the city to write code that restricted the size and type of outdoor adverting and include exceptions for ventures affiliated with the cit (of which the Thunder is one, any way you look at it) or for the Thunder specifically. I wouldn't worry about it getting out of hand.

----------


## catch22

> Well, that's kind of a stretch. There is a whole lot about the thunder that is far from private.
> 
> And I can't figure out if you don't like large outdoor advertising or you just don't like that you can't do it too. I can understand both arguments, but not really at the same time. Probably the best thing to do would be to ask the design review committee for your business's district for a variance. If you don't have a review committee in your district, then here's an opportunity to start one yourself.
> 
> In any event it would be very easy for the city to write code that restricted the size and type of outdoor adverting and include exceptions for ventures affiliated with the cit (of which the Thunder is one, any way you look at it) or for the Thunder specifically. I wouldn't worry about it getting out of hand.


The city is not paying for it that is my point. Sure other parts of the Thunder may have been helped by public monies...but it is still a private entity. Most large private businesses have received benefit from local or even federal governments, does not make them a government run company. 

Also, maybe you misunderstood my post but I am in full favor of the banners, not sure why this post was aimed at me.

----------


## Double Edge

Private entity to private entity does not matter one bit. We have ordinances that deal with signs, billboards, advertising murals. You have to comply or get a variance, which they apparently did. If large signs, billboards and other advertising were generally allowed, which they aren't, downtown would be covered in them.

No, I do not seek to do this at my business and I do not want to see it in other parts of the city, which is why I was appalled to physically see it going up, especially when I know the standards and ordinances for the city _were_ to not allow this type of thing.

This does not meet the former standard. It is a variance in every sense of the word.

----------


## Snowman

> Private entity to private entity does not matter one bit. We have ordinances that deal with signs, billboards, advertising murals. You have to comply or get a variance, which they apparently did. If large signs, billboards and other advertising were generally allowed, which they aren't, downtown would be covered in them.
> 
> No, I do not seek to do this at my business and I do not want to see it in other parts of the city, which is why I was appalled to physically see it going up, especially when I know the standards and ordinances for the city _were_ to not allow this type of thing.


You did not even notice them the last several years this has been done and are now appalled.

----------


## Double Edge

> You did not even notice them the last several years this has been done and are now appalled.


your point? I should police the activities of the Thunder more? I should go downtown more? what?

----------


## Pete

There were public hearings where these variances were granted.  Too late to do anything about it now.

Next year, go to the Downtown Design Review Committee and raise your concerns.


And if you have legitimate concerns about this sort of thing in the future, pay attention to their meeting agendas which are always posted on-line and in advance.

----------


## Double Edge

I just might do that, and in the meanwhile I'll voice my opposition and raise awareness as I feel the need.

----------


## betts

To me, it's a delightful sight when I'm out on my stoop.  It means the playoffs are coming soon and that we're in. So, as a downtown resident, I appreciate the visual celebration of our team's success.  I'll be happy to tell the DDRC my opinion as well.

----------


## Easy180

Man if sports banners cause some to get upset then I'm thinking life is good round here

Other countries worry about shelter and food and we worry about our skyscrapers displaying banners lol...Let's all take a moment and thank our lucky stars

----------


## MDot

> Man if sports banners cause some to get upset then I'm thinking life is good round here
> 
> Other countries worry about shelter and food and we worry about our skyscrapers displaying banners lol...Let's all take a moment and thank our lucky stars


The truth.

----------


## Double Edge

> Man if sports banners cause some to get upset then I'm thinking life is good round here
> 
> Other countries worry about shelter and food and we worry about our skyscrapers displaying banners lol...Let's all take a moment and thank our lucky stars


Life is good. How much do _some people_ (fans) spend to pay for those banners, not to mention make the Thunder payroll? As for me, I have enough to enjoy lunch downtown on Saturday like I was when I saw this but maybe I'll do that elsewhere and let the Thunder fans have it.

Come to think of it, the last time I dropped in prior on a Saturday afternoon a game let out just as I got to Sheridan and Reno. I can do without that too. Too many other placed to spend my money.

----------


## Cooper_GOIVM

By coopross81 at 2012-04-21


By coopross81 at 2012-04-21

----------


## Just the facts

> Man if sports banners cause some to get upset then I'm thinking life is good round here
> 
> Other countries worry about shelter and food and we worry about our skyscrapers displaying banners lol...Let's all take a moment and thank our lucky stars


The 1%ers and their problems.

----------


## BDP

> Also, maybe you misunderstood my post but I am in full favor of the banners, not sure why this post was aimed at me.


Sorry. Bad aim on my part. I think I confused the post as being authored by Double Edge.

But I do think the Thunder's status as a wholly private venture is pretty blurry. It is run that way, but they're not working off any of the public investment that made it possible in any direct way. I'm not saying it wasn't a great and worthwhile investment by the people of the city or that the city does not receive a ton of indirect economic benefit from it, I'm just saying that the Thunder would not exist without public investment and that should be considered, imo.

----------


## Larry OKC

> They put all those Thunder banners up last year and I believe the year before without creating any problems.
> 
> I think everyone understands the difference between promotion *a community-based sports team* and advertising for a product.


Sorry, but respectfully disagree on this as it is a privately owned, for profit business. While the community paid for their place of business, the City has no ownership stake in the team or profit sharing agreement (like we did with the Hornets). This is not to say that the City doesn't get anything from it (like the "free" advertising it gets). These banners are advertising a product just like any other advertising. In this case the product is the Thunder.

I understand where DE is coming from, and the point he is making is, if rules/standards exist, they need to be applied fairly. Just as when they were debating restrictions on brightness, square footage etc of outdoor electronic display signs. Do those same rules/regulations apply to the new signage put on the Arena? Or did the City make themselves exempt from the rules they are passing on others (not uncommon for folks in power to do this, no matter if it is local, state or federal).

----------


## Bellaboo

> Life is good. How much do _some people_ (fans) spend to pay for those banners, not to mention make the Thunder payroll? As for me, I have enough to enjoy lunch downtown on Saturday like I was when I saw this but maybe I'll do that elsewhere and let the Thunder fans have it.
> 
> Come to think of it, the last time I dropped in prior on a Saturday afternoon a game let out just as I got to Sheridan and Reno. I can do without that too. Too many other placed to spend my money.


I doubt anyone will miss your money, especially during the playoffs when you'd just be in the way. LOL

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Sorry, but respectfully disagree on this as it is a privately owned, for profit business. While the community paid for their place of business, the City has no ownership stake in the team or profit sharing agreement (like we did with the Hornets). This is not to say that the City doesn't get anything from it (like the "free" advertising it gets). These banners are advertising a product just like any other advertising. In this case the product is the Thunder.
> 
> I understand where DE is coming from, and the point he is making is, if rules/standards exist, they need to be applied fairly. Just as when they were debating restrictions on brightness, square footage etc of outdoor electronic display signs. Do those same rules/regulations apply to the new signage put on the Arena? Or did the City make themselves exempt from the rules they are passing on others (not uncommon for folks in power to do this, no matter if it is local, state or federal).


the city had to get a variance from the board of adjustment ..for the arena video board ..  just like the brewers/tyler media had to get one for their ad boards going into bricktown

----------


## Double Edge

> I doubt anyone will miss your money, especially during the playoffs when you'd just be in the way. LOL


Exactly. Thunder owners and fans are what matter!

----------


## kevinpate

> Exactly. Thunder owners and fans are what matter!


Nah.  If that were true,they'd be exempted from the need to get a variance and keggers or at least rootbeer parties could be had anytime of any day along Reno with fans or owners shutting down the street without asking anyone else ahead of time.

I get it, you don't like the big banners, but sheesh, they did what anyone would have to do to ... they asked for and received approval via a reasonably well known variance process.  I imagine if the Heart Walk this past weekend had the funding, they could of done the same thing and put up some honking big banners round town, though I would hope that's never seen as the best use of their funds.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Exactly. Thunder owners and fans are what matter!


I'm a fan so maybe so.........................

----------


## Double Edge

> I'm a fan so maybe so.........................


I could have guessed that...





> Nah. If that were true,they'd be exempted from the need to get a variance and keggers or at least rootbeer parties could be had anytime of any day along Reno with fans or owners shutting down the street without asking anyone else ahead of time.


They need to be able to deny what they don't support, even if it doesn't stand up to close scrutiny or a legal test. It's all good...until it isn't.

----------


## Bellaboo

> I could have guessed that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to be able to deny what they don't support, even if it doesn't stand up to close scrutiny or a legal test. It's all good...until it isn't.


If I understand it correctly, the Thunder impacts the city to the tune of a million bucks every time a game is played here. The city hopes the Thunder will play a 7 game series 4 times during the playoffs. A little inconvience for the non fan isn't much of a concern for them. Now after the season is over, they'd like you to come back.

----------


## mrktguy29

This thread has become more comical than the Mystery Tower thread. I needed this on a Monday.

----------


## Double Edge

I'm glad we have a major league team here and recognize the economic impact. Likewise, I've voted for all the maps projects and have paid my share in tax money to help make that happen. You're welcome.

----------


## Double Edge

That doesn't mean I approve of you wagging from the rooftops whatever it is you do in the privacy of that arena.

----------


## jedicurt

> That doesn't mean I approve of you wagging from the rooftops whatever it is you do in the privacy of that arena.


but i don't think the owner of a building needs your approval to put whatever they want on their building...   if they work with the Thunder and want to put this on their building, then who are you to stop them?   now if they were putting them on publicly owned buildings, i would think you have something to complain about

----------


## Bellaboo

> but i don't think the owner of a building needs your approval to put whatever they want on their building...   if they work with the Thunder and want to put this on their building, then who are you to stop them?   now if they were putting them on publicly owned buildings, i would think you have something to complain about


You can't make everyone happy, some folks just complain to complain. I call it the misery index of a person.

----------


## Double Edge

> You can't make everyone happy, some folks just complain to complain. I call it the misery index of a person.


Some complain about issues, other, such as yourself, only complain about other posters.

----------


## Double Edge

> but i don't think the owner of a building needs your approval to put whatever they want on their building...   if they work with the Thunder and want to put this on their building, then who are you to stop them?   now if they were putting them on publicly owned buildings, i would think you have something to complain about


You might back up a couple of dozen posts and catch up. We have ordinances, this is a *variance* to the *standards*, etc.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Some complain about issues, other, such as yourself, only complain about other posters.


You don't understand, but you are an issue.

----------


## Double Edge

> You don't understand, but you are an issue.


Just not the topic of this thread. But you never address the topic, just take shots at other people. Maybe you should start a thread about other posters on the board and go at it? Don't think Pete would approve but your attacks seem to always stay up.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Just not the topic of this thread. But you never address the topic, just take shots at other people. Maybe you should start a thread about other posters on the board and go at it? Don't think Pete would approve but your attacks seem to always stay up.


Neither of us are probably that 'bad of a guy'.........  let's just move on, and call it a difference of opinion.

----------


## JWil

> Is this real life?


This is what I call a "mind blown" thread, because, well, wow...

----------


## sroberts24

This has got to be a joke.... this is what happens, 1 bad apple detroys it for everybody else.  Watch this guy is going to cry then the city is going to regulate it and we won't get to see our beloved Thunder signage on our beloved buildings!

----------


## Double Edge

> This has got to be a joke.... this is what happens, 1 bad apple detroys it for everybody else.  Watch this guy is going to cry then the city is going to regulate it and we won't get to see our beloved Thunder signage on our beloved buildings!


Isn't it a terrible thing. The Thunder will never win another game now and OKC will be known  through-out the sports world as the City Without Tacky Sports Banners.

----------


## Bullbear

> Exactly. Thunder owners and fans are what matter!


well now that we have that cleared up.. back to the task at hand.. BRING ON THE BANNERS!!

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

> Isn't it a terrible thing. The Thunder will never win another game now and OKC will be known  through-out the sports world as the City Without Tacky Sports Banners.


They're so tacky that it took someone who's been on OKCTalk for almost 6 years and has 4,700+ posts almost three years to notice them.

----------


## Snowman

> Isn't it a terrible thing. The Thunder will never win another game now and OKC will be known  through-out the sports world as the City Without Tacky Sports Banners.


Given ESPN & TNT's track record with showing OKC footage we would be lucky if any shots of the city are from this year, let alone within a month of the game.

----------


## SOONER8693

> This thread has become more comical than the Mystery Tower thread. I needed this on a Monday.


Bingo. I keep checking this thread to see when Mr. Double Edge says, "April Fools" or "Gotcha, I was just messin with you guys".  Apparently he/she/it is as freakin bizarre as the posts from he/she/it.

----------


## Double Edge

Dude, I'm the baddest banner killing apple of all time. Totally serious.

Maybe I'll drop a dime to the Billboard Liberation Front or Ron English. No the REAL Ron English, not the sports guy.

----------


## kevinpate

> ...   Watch this guy is going to cry then the city is going to regulate it and we won't get to see our beloved Thunder signage on our beloved buildings!


Nope.  City already regulates it.  Doing the banners requires seeking and receiving a variance from the normal status of all things signage.  So don't fret none.  It's all been above board and high on the skyline to boot.  DE just either never noticed them in the past or maybe dinna care enough to mention it bugged him back then too. 

Either way, ain't nuttin' but a thang.  Maybe once the Riverfront is further along, someone will seek and get an approval to wrap the south bank windscreen in ads as well.  It could happen.

----------


## dankrutka

> Dude, I'm the baddest banner killing apple of all time. Totally serious.
> 
> Maybe I'll drop a dime to the Billboard Liberation Front or Ron English. No the REAL Ron English, not the sports guy.


Let it go. You have your opinion. LITERALLY everyone disagrees with you. Go write your letter and let's move on...

----------


## warreng88

This thread has gotten as ridiculous as the Not the Maps people or the guy who said you couldn't see south coming off Penn off the new I-40.

----------


## jedicurt

> You might back up a couple of dozen posts and catch up. We have ordinances, this is a *variance* to the *standards*, etc.


no need to catch up, they got said variance approved through the necessary channels... i did not say that they didn't needed approval... i said that they didn't need YOUR approval

----------


## Double Edge

> no need to catch up, they got said variance approved through the necessary channels... i did not say that they didn't needed approval... i said that they didn't need YOUR approval


Correct. They don't need my approval and they don't have it.

----------


## jedicurt

> Correct. They don't need my approval and they don't have it.


Great, then there is nothing else to discuss... might as well end this forum thread right here

----------


## Double Edge

That usually happens on forums by itself after people have said all they have to say.

Yes, under some governance, government approval means the citizens can no longer speak against an issue. That's not the case in the U.S.

----------


## Skyline

I'm not sure this is a real pic but someone sent this pic to me.

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

> I'm not sure this is a real pic but someone sent this pic to me.


It's real. Saw it yesterday when I was walking to the game. Looks great!

----------


## onthestrip

Cool, they put a banner on it. It's still an eyesore. Maybe next year for the playoffs they will replace the windows...

----------


## SoonerBoy18

Orange out for game one please! Hopefully they do something that stands out because a lot teams are going to "copy" our organization.

----------


## Urbanized

Let's get real. Asking Thunder fans to "orange out" would be a terrible idea. "Crimson out" would be too, if that was a color in the logo. A large portion of your fanbase just won't do that.

----------


## Snowman

> Let's get real. Asking Thunder fans to "orange out" would be a terrible idea. "Crimson out" would be too, if that was a color in the logo. A large portion of your fanbase just won't do that.


It is not like they are asking you to bring an orange shirt, they leave one on the seat for people. I suspect less people would refuse it than you expect.

The mean the 'orange' that is halfway between OSU orange and OU crimson that is in the Thunders logo/team colors. Given how many games there are in the playoffs they probably will eventually cycle through all the official colors for t-shirt give aways.

----------


## dankrutka

> Orange out for game one please! Hopefully they do something that stands out because a lot teams are going to "copy" our organization.


I hope you understand that the Thunder "copied" this from a million other organizations that have done this. It's not original. And it stands out now because even when they give shirts out in other markets, the richies often don't all wear them.

----------


## sooner88

I think that is a big one.  I've also seen the fan cam at games sit on a girl for 5 minutes (crowd booing) until she put it on.  It then came back 10 minutes later after she'd taken it off.  The crowd got a kick out of it and I'm bet she will make sure to wear her shirt this year.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

I know we werent the first to do it but it kinda seems like we brought it back.

----------


## jn1780

The home playoff games will be displayed on the new big screen this year.

----------


## Urbanized

> It is not like they are asking you to bring an orange shirt, they leave one on the seat for people. I suspect less people would refuse it than you expect.
> 
> The mean the 'orange' that is halfway between OSU orange and OU crimson that is in the Thunders logo/team colors. Given how many games there are in the playoffs they probably will eventually cycle through all the official colors for t-shirt give aways.


That might be what is in the logo, but the shirt blanks used for orange Thunder shirts is straight-up orange, just like what you see on most OSU shirts. Trust me; I'm open with Adidas and carry official Thunder gear in my stores. The "special orange" is lip service. It's orange. Most of my customers who have been buying it are OSU fans who are happy for a chance to show off their orange at Thunder games.

But a fairly large number of the Thunder's fan base abhors orange of any kind. They would indeed refuse to wear it. Orange (or Crimson, if it were a usable color) would be a bad move and would create/reveal a needlessly fractured fan base.

That is why the Thunder blue (Adidas calls it "Strong Blue") has been such a good thing; it unites all Okies regardless of collegiate affiliation, which in this state is powerful and divisive. White has done the same. I could see yellow as an alternate, but would hope and expect they wouldn't do orange.

----------


## BDP

As an OU fan, I have no problem wearing orange to Thunder games and would love for a game or two to feature a sea of orange. It's a great way to reappropriate the color, so that it is less offensive. ; )

----------


## BoulderSooner

> That might be what is in the logo, but the shirt blanks used for orange Thunder shirts is straight-up orange, just like what you see on most OSU shirts. Trust me; I'm open with Adidas and carry official Thunder gear in my stores. The "special orange" is lip service. It's orange. Most of my customers who have been buying it are OSU fans who are happy for a chance to show off their orange at Thunder games.
> 
> But a fairly large number of the Thunder's fan base abhors orange of any kind. They would indeed refuse to wear it. Orange (or Crimson, if it were a usable color) would be a bad move and would create/reveal a needlessly fractured fan base.
> 
> That is why the Thunder blue (Adidas calls it "Strong Blue") has been such a good thing; it unites all Okies regardless of collegiate affiliation, which in this state is powerful and divisive. White has done the same. I could see yellow as an alternate, but would hope and expect they wouldn't do orange.


OU fans outnumber osu fans .. 3 or 4 to 1 so i would say orange need to stay away from thunder games ...   the thunder has red in its colors as well and i don't think they should break out red shirts either

----------


## Urbanized

Well, my seating representative sent out an e-mail to his customers asking all fans to wear Thunder blue to every home playoff game, so it looks like the goal is to stay blue. I'm down.

----------


## jedicurt

can someone show me the red in the thunder colors??? i'm not saying it isn't there, i just must be missing it, and i know it's not in the logo

----------


## Jake

Orange out's would be cool because not a lot of other teams have orange has their colors. I think the Suns and Bobcats are really the only other two teams that utilize orange. Blue outs are like any countless other NBA team that use blue. When the Thunder played Dallas last year, the crowd in both arenas looked almost identical. I think orange could be cool. Give off an orange krush vibe.

----------


## jedicurt

There is always doing the Yellow Out......

----------


## BoulderSooner

> can someone show me the red in the thunder colors??? i'm not saying it isn't there, i just must be missing it, and i know it's not in the logo


http://www.nba.com/thunder/  the 2 stripes behind the chervron are red and blue

----------


## Urbanized

Not sure about that BS. I'm pretty sure that line is the same color as the basketball..."red-orange". Which means orange, for shirt blank purposes.

----------


## Richard at Remax

It will be stupid to do blue outs in our first round because Dallas/Denver both have away blues (like they did last year when denver wore dark blue to match the tshirts given away). Stick to white/yellow/orange.

----------


## jedicurt

> http://www.nba.com/thunder/  the 2 stripes behind the chervron are red and blue


when i load the image into photoshop and have it compare the colors... the strip behind is the same color as the ball in the chervron.   I think your eyes are playing tricks on you

----------


## jn1780

> It will be stupid to do blue outs in our first round because Dallas/Denver both have away blues (like they did last year when denver wore dark blue to match the tshirts given away). Stick to white/yellow/orange.


I don't think the Dallas or Denver players are going to get confused and think OKC fans are cheering for them. lol

----------


## onthestrip

Personally I think they should ignore doing any shirts until at least the conference finals. Im not a big fan of it and quite frankly think it is wasteful. If they are going to do it at least put bins by the exit so that people can leave their shirts and have the Thunder donate them to some group.

----------


## kevinpate

> Not sure about that BS. I'm pretty sure that line is the same color as the basketball..."red-orange". Which means orange, for shirt blank purposes.



This.  Calling it mid-way between red/orange or crimson/orange or whatever fluff bit they used at the time was simply marketing 101 ... likely designed to kindly aid those in the fan base who might need some hand holding while they got parts of their minds pigeon holed for collegiate loyalties while incorporating a totally different sports environment into their psyche.

For the most part it seems to have worked well.  For those who dinna need their hands held, it seemed to be much ado about nuttin'

----------


## Bullbear

of course OU fans WANT SO BADLY to see red in the logo.. it doesn't exist.. and the orange doesn't mean there is some OSU tie.. it is the THUNDER LOGO stop trying to make it something else.. and it has orange in it and doesn't have red.. which had NOTHING to do with ANYTHING other than just being orange in the Logo..lol

----------


## Bellaboo

> of course OU fans WANT SO BADLY to see red in the logo.. it doesn't exist.. and the orange doesn't mean there is some OSU tie.. it is the THUNDER LOGO stop trying to make it something else.. and it has orange in it and doesn't have red.. which had NOTHING to do with ANYTHING other than just being orange in the Logo..lol


If I remember correctly, it has NOTHING to do with the logo, but the small pinstrips on the jersey.

----------


## jedicurt

> If I remember correctly, it has NOTHING to do with the logo, but the small pinstrips on the jersey.


you mean the orange and yellow pinstripes?  again, still have yet to see red anywhere

----------


## catcherinthewry

> As an OU fan, I have no problem wearing orange to Thunder games and would love for a game or two to feature a sea of orange. It's a great way to reappropriate the color, so that it is less offensive. ; )


As an OU fan, I haven't worn orange in 30 years and won't start for a Thunder game.  Stick with blue or white.

----------


## Doug Loudenback

Although I got my law degree from OU, my undergrad degree is from OSU. As an OSU grad & fan, I think that a showing of *any* collegiate academic colors would be in extremely bad and divisive form. It should never happen.

----------


## ljbab728

> As an OU fan, I have no problem wearing orange to Thunder games and would love for a game or two to feature a sea of orange. It's a great way to reappropriate the color, so that it is less offensive. ; )


As someone who went to Norman High School (Orange and Black) and OU (Red and White) I wouldn't have a problem with it but I think the other options are better.

----------


## Bullbear

who knew wearing a certain color would be such a big deal to some people. its laughable

----------


## Just the facts

> who knew wearing a certain color would be such a big deal to some people. its laughable


Bordering on childish.

----------


## jn1780

> who knew wearing a certain color would be such a big deal to some people. its laughable


Couldn't let DoubleEdge win the award for silliest argument of the month you know.

----------


## Urbanized

> Although I got my law degree from OU, my undergrad degree is from OSU. As an OSU grad & fan, I think that a showing of *any* collegiate academic colors would be in extremely bad and divisive form. It should never happen.


That's my feeling too. Not that I won't happily sell the orange shirts to whoever is buying, but when I've been told by folks that they're specifically buying orange to show their OSU pride in the arena and to stand out from the other Thunder fans, it struck me that they were missing the point of everything that Thunder basketball has stood for to date.

----------


## Bullbear

> That's my feeling too. Not that I won't happily sell the orange shirts to whoever is buying, but when I've been told by folks that they're specifically buying orange to show their OSU pride in the arena and to stand out from the other Thunder fans, it struck me that they were missing the point of everything that Thunder basketball has stood for to date.


I have worn an Orange Shirt to the Thunder games. It has nothing to do with showing OSU pride. it clearly says THUNDER on it.. its a cool shirt and different than every other Thunder shirt.. tying a Thunder shirt to OSU or OU or any team other than THUNDER is silly. I guess I just don't get it. That a THUNDER shirt that happens to be orange or whatever color would be some contraversy tied to Collegiant sports.. silly

----------


## onthestrip

> That's my feeling too. Not that I won't happily sell the orange shirts to whoever is buying, but when I've been told by folks that they're specifically buying orange to show their OSU pride in the arena and to stand out from the other Thunder fans, it struck me that they were missing the point of everything that Thunder basketball has stood for to date.


I guess it's better than the goofballs who wear all OU or OSU to a thunder game. I get so annoyed by that for some reason. I always want to ask, did OU/OSU play today?
But most of this is absurd. For OU fans to refuse to wear orange and OSU fans that refuse to wear red...well like someone said, that seems childish.

----------


## ChaseDweller

I have two degrees from OU, and I own several orange shirts.  It means nothing.  I think an Orange out would be cool and was really surprised when some of my friends who are OU fans said they wouldn't wear it because it was orange.  Seems silly to me.  It's a color, not a statement.

----------


## Urbanized

I agree with all of the above, yet the fact remains that a large number of the population would refuse to wear it, so why do it at all?

----------


## BoulderSooner

OU fans are between 65%- and 80% of the state ... many of them hate the color orange ....

----------


## SOONER8693

ALL of my OU friends would NEVER, under any circumstances wear orange. Call it childish if you want, or anything else derogatory. That is how it is and it isn't changing.

----------


## Bullbear

> I have two degrees from OU, and I own several orange shirts.  It means nothing.  I think an Orange out would be cool and was really surprised when some of my friends who are OU fans said they wouldn't wear it because it was orange.  Seems silly to me.  It's a color, not a statement.


You are clearly a rational human being. thank you for that.
you have to take into consideration I suppose that a majority of Die hard OU fans didn't even attend but wont wear orange. go figure

----------


## Just the facts

When did OU/OSU fans become the Bloods and Crips?

----------


## jedicurt

> When did OU/OSU fans become the Bloods and Crips?


quite some time ago.... i ran into this issue this morning by trying to get one of my friends who got undergrad and masters at OSU, to come to the Norman Music Festival this evening, and he flat out said, "I've never been to Norman, never will go to Norman."   It immediately made me think of where this thread was going...  just plain ignorance for fans of either school that feel this way.

----------


## Bellaboo

> quite some time ago.... i ran into this issue this morning by trying to get one of my friends who got undergrad and masters at OSU, to come to the Norman Music Festival this evening, and he flat out said, "I've never been to Norman, never will go to Norman."   It immediately made me think of where this thread was going...  just plain ignorance for fans of either school that feel this way.


My brother in laws girl friend refused to go to the U2 concert because it was in Norman.............kind of stupid, huh ?

----------


## SoonerBoy18

> who knew wearing a certain color would be such a big deal to some people. its laughable


I know, If orange is apart of the Thunder colors then whats the big deal. If they didnt want OU or OSU fans to have a problem with wearing the orange thunder shirts then whats the point of even adding orange to their color scheme?

----------


## SoonerBoy18

My Family and Consumer Science teacher is a graduate of OU along her husband and two kids, she has said numerous time, that they will NEVER wear anything orange. I think 90% of OU fans feel this way.

----------


## Bullbear

> I know, If orange is apart of the Thunder colors then whats the big deal. If they didnt want OU or OSU fans to have a problem with wearing the orange thunder shirts then whats the point of even adding orange to their color scheme?


perhaps they just thought they wanted a basketball to be part of the logo.. ( since they do play basketball after all ) and so Orange made sense as a color for a basketball and meshed well with the other colors.. seems like a logical process to determining a logo and color scheme.. didn't cross thier minds that it would be such a stupid controversy to some people..lol

----------


## Just the facts

Orange is the complementary color for blue on a color wheel and they are usually found together.

----------


## Doug Loudenback

Back when I could still walk a few blocks without being tortuously winded, I had season tickets during the 1st 2 Thunder seasons and I attended a large number of games when the Hornets were here, more than half and probably closer to 3/4 of the games. I don't recall when it happened, but on exiting the arena after some Thunder game, a group of Sooner musicians were blasting away and hurting my ears by presenting the tune "Boomer Sooner" along the exit-passage way. Of course, that was nice to the ears of OU fans, who picked up on the tune and collegiate theme and roused them on. But, for me, an OSU fan, at a game featuring the Oklahoma City's team, it virtually ruined the game experience and I left the arena with a very sour taste in my mouth. 

The genius, at least the potential genius, of having an NBA team here is that it pulls EVERYONE in the city together, including those who never graduated from high school much less went to any college in the state, and regardless of economic, racial or other classifications. All Oklahoma Citians, regardless of demographics, become tight-knit, at least on game day if not beyond, and there is only one unit, one source of identification, and that source is our city's team and our common bond it supporting that team to the hilt.

Throw in some adolescent college stuff into the mix and quite a different product emerges. It is divisive, not only of those who attended a university in the state, but also of those who didn't finish high school and for whom college at any place was beyond their reach and possibility. OU/OSU/Other U college trappings speak volumes to social and economic issues for those who are on the outside of such groups, looking in.

There is NO place at Thunder games for anything that smacks of ANY state university. This team represents Oklahoma City --- and ALL of its citizens --- not just OU, not just OSU, not just those who live in fine homes but those who live in poverty, as well.

Our city's NBA team is a universal-rallying-point, as it should be, in some measure not at all unlike the city coming together after the Murrah Bombing. We sure as heck don't need anything which would detract from that being inserted into the mix and screwing around with our common bond.

----------


## Just the facts

Doug - that is proof positive that isn't our differences that make us strong - it what we have in common that binds us together.  That is true not just in sports, but in life.

----------


## Bullbear

> Back when I could still walk a few blocks without being tortuously winded, I had season tickets during the 1st 2 Thunder seasons and I attended a large number of games when the Hornets were here, more than half and probably closer to 3/4 of the games. I don't recall when it happened, but on exiting the arena after some Thunder game, a group of Sooner musicians were blasting away and hurting my ears by presenting the tune "Boomer Sooner" along the exit-passage way. Of course, that was nice to the ears of OU fans, who picked up on the tune and collegiate theme and roused them on. But, for me, an OSU fan, at a game featuring the Oklahoma City's team, it virtually ruined the game experience and I left the arena with a very sour taste in my mouth. 
> 
> The genius, at least the potential genius, of having an NBA team here is that it pulls EVERYONE in the city together, including those who never graduated from high school much less went to any college in the state, and regardless of economic, racial or other classifications. All Oklahoma Citians, regardless of demographics, become tight-knit, at least on game day if not beyond, and there is only one unit, one source of identification, and that source is our city's team.
> 
> Throw in some adolescent college stuff into the mix and quite a different product emerges. It is divisive, not only of those who attended a university in the state, but also of those who didn't finish high school and for whom college at any place was beyond their reach and possibility. OU/OSU/Other U college trappings speak volumes to social and economic issues for those who are on the outside of such groups, looking in.
> 
> There is NO place at Thunder games for anything that smacks of ANY state university. This team represents Oklahoma City --- and ALL of its citizens --- not just OU, not just OSU, not just those who live in fine homes but those who live in poverty, as well.
> 
> Our city's NBA team is a universal-rallying-point, as it should be, in some measure not at all unlike the city coming together after the Murrah Bombing. We sure as heck don't need anything which would detract from that being inserted into the mix and screwing around with our common bond.


Very much my point Doug.. you said it beautifully. don't bring your University Baggage to Thunder Games.. we rose together and are TEAM ONE! nothing else matters when it comes to the THUNDER and OKC fans!

----------


## BDP

> The genius, at least the potential genius, of having an NBA team here is that it pulls EVERYONE in the city together, including those who never graduated from high school much less went to any college in the state, and regardless of economic, racial or other classifications. All Oklahoma Citians, regardless of demographics, become tight-knit, at least on game day if not beyond, and there is only one unit, one source of identification, and that source is our city's team and our common bond it supporting that team to the hilt.


And one of the colors of that team is ORANGE. And to not wear that color in support of that team because it is also the color of totally unrelated teams in totally unrelated leagues of play is, well, it's just weird. And while I still think it's silly thinking, the argument to not do an organized showing of blue when you are playing a team that also wears blue at least makes a little more sense than not doing orange because some college team wears it. 

In the end, the team asked the fans to wear blue, so, everyone, just try and wear blue.

BTW, the signage on the metal faux awning on the (current) front of the arena looks very good.

----------


## LuccaBrasi

> My Family and Consumer Science teacher is a graduate of OU along her husband and two kids, she has said numerous time, that they will NEVER wear anything orange. I think 90% of OU fans feel this way.


Sad but probably true. As I log on and surf through a few posts, it completely amazes me how long this discussion has and probably will go on.....(and I am addiing to it, I know) and how many people get riled up over it. It's so ridiculous I felt compelled to post just to release some anger over how stupid it all is. I have family members (wife's side, of course :-)) that feel this way and it blows my mind and I tell them how stupid they are. The funny thing about it is often the fans that WILL NEVER wear orange for any reason, any season, or anytime, did not even go to OU, like my crazed brother-in-law. (I know it sometimes goes the other way) I don't care which school you went to, but to say you will NEVER wear a certain color, even if it was not sports or "the other team" related, is totally asinine! If the Thunder chose to to one day do orange shirts in lieu of blue, big deal. If fans chose not to wear them becasue of OSU, they should lose their season tickets. (I'm not serious, but that's dumb I think it is).

I'm Oklahoma born and bred, and as a kid I use to cry when OU lost on TV because I was an Oklahoman first, but, I attended and graduated from OSU. Thank goodness my parents and family routed for both schools growing up and did not mame me for life either direction. I probably have and wear more red/crimson shirts than orange and never give it a thought. A few times I have had someone say, "I can't believe you're wearing a red shirt", and I instantly want to punch them in the nose for making such an idiotic comment, I don't care if it's family, friends, or strangers, makes no difference. Idiots.

Ok, I think I'm better now, thanks..........I probably will not look back at this particulr thread days from now to catch up on any replies or if the subject is still going.

Back to the thread topic, are there any insights of Devon doing anything with their lighting for the playoffs, say in the later rounds? I know there was some speculation on that once before, just wondered if I missed any more on that. Also, same for the Myriad Gardens and maybe the Skydance bridge. Will they garner Thunder colors with hopes of the national media catching that from the air? I just hope when and if we are on TNT, they don't continue to use their dated time lapse OKC skyline shots from Bricktown with no Devon tower in sight.

----------


## catcherinthewry

So the people who are passionate about OU or OSU and refuse to wear the other's colors are laughable, childish, stupid, weird, silly and asinine.  To those of you who are passing judgment, is there nothing in your life that you are not passionate about?  I bet there is, and if so, there are plenty that feel the same way about your passion.

So enough of the judgment and supposed self-superiority.  Let's get back on topic and talk about DT getting ready for the playoffs.

----------


## ou48A

> Sad but probably true. As I log on and surf through a few posts, it completely amazes me how long this discussion has and probably will go on.....(and I am addiing to it, I know) and how many people get riled up over it. It's so ridiculous I felt compelled to post just to release some anger over how stupid it all is. I have family members (wife's side, of course :-)) that feel this way and it blows my mind and I tell them how stupid they are. The funny thing about it is often the fans that WILL NEVER wear orange for any reason, any season, or anytime, did not even go to OU, like my crazed brother-in-law. (I know it sometimes goes the other way) I don't care which school you went to, but to say you will NEVER wear a certain color, even if it was not sports or "the other team" related, is totally asinine! If the Thunder chose to to one day do orange shirts in lieu of blue, big deal. If fans chose not to wear them becasue of OSU, they should lose their season tickets. (I'm not serious, but that's dumb I think it is).
> 
> I'm Oklahoma born and bred, and as a kid I use to cry when OU lost on TV because I was an Oklahoman first, but, I attended and graduated from OSU. Thank goodness my parents and family routed for both schools growing up and did not mame me for life either direction. I probably have and wear more red/crimson shirts than orange and never give it a thought. A few times I have had someone say, "I can't believe you're wearing a red shirt", and I instantly want to punch them in the nose for making such an idiotic comment, I don't care if it's family, friends, or strangers, makes no difference. Idiots.
> 
> Ok, I think I'm better now, thanks..........I probably will not look back at this particulr thread days from now to catch up on any replies or if the subject is still going.
> 
> Back to the thread topic, are there any insights of Devon doing anything with their lighting for the playoffs, say in the later rounds? I know there was some speculation on that once before, just wondered if I missed any more on that. Also, same for the Myriad Gardens and maybe the Skydance bridge. Will they garner Thunder colors with hopes of the national media catching that from the air? I just hope when and if we are on TNT, they don't continue to use their dated time lapse OKC skyline shots from Bricktown with no Devon tower in sight.


Yes,,, but even so,,,, nothing at all good comes in any shade of orange.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

Tonights shirts are blue that says "WE ARE ONE" with the Thunder logo in the middle. they look great but imagine 18,203 seats filled with orange shirts that have that slogan on it, it would erase all the hatred of range from the OU fans.  :Wink:

----------


## jedicurt

> Tonights shirts are blue that says "WE ARE ONE" with the Thunder logo in the middle. they look great but imagine 18,203 seats filled with orange shirts that have that slogan on it, it would erase all the hatred of range from the OU fans.


we needed to white out... the shirts were an exact match for the Mavs jerseys....

----------


## bluedogok

> we needed to white out... the shirts were an exact match for the Mavs jerseys....


I kind of thought the same thing......against the Mavs it should be white, against most other teams the blue would be fine. I don't see orange as a primary color for the Thunder, just an accent color.

As a Sooner I naturally have a disdain for things orange (as I jokingly told some people) and living in Austin for 9 years made that particular shade a no-no to wear, I just can't bring myself to buy anything in that color. The OSU orange has changed much over the years until recently they didn't seem to have one particular shade but different ones according to whatever the uniforms were made out of. Most schools seemed to have had an issue with this as at times the OU colors between football and basketball were different, much of that could have been due to differences in lighting between an outdoor stadium and a basketball arena. As a Broncos fan, there is naturally some orange that I have to put up with but I don't buy any of the orange dominant stuff, most of what I have is blue or gray and orange is an accent color. Not a big fan of their switch to orange as the primary jersey color this year but they didn't ask for my opinion.

----------


## SoonerBoy18

> 


How come they didnt put this banner up yet?

----------


## jn1780

> How come they didnt put this banner up yet?


That wasn't a real banner proposal it seems. Just someone playing around on photoshop.

----------


## Spartan

I wish they would do one to cover up the hideous windowless AT&T building. And keep it up year-round (just slightly longer than SR keeps theirs up LOL)

----------


## BoulderSooner

> That wasn't a real banner proposal it seems. Just someone playing around on photoshop.


it was approved by downtown design ..

----------


## Double Edge

> disdain for orange





> a large number of the population would refuse to wear it





> red


My advertising banner hatin' pales by comparison...

----------


## okcfollower

> it was approved by downtown design ..


Just remember...last year Devon tower banner came up after the first round...so maybe this one will come up later as well

----------


## okcfollower

BTW this isnt downtown but it relates to this topic. Go look at the MidFirst HQ Building with their playoff image. Hopefully they will end up downtown soon though

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Pete



----------


## Bullbear

Tonight will be a white out at the game!

----------


## Pete



----------

